# 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual



## jmcginley (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*

Usually "stuck in any gear except top gear" is an internal synchronizer problem. See if you can determine if a synchro hub has been pushed into second gear position but the fork that engages it is no longer in the groove and in fact is in neutral position. Good luck!

Jack


----------



## mrcshbs (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*

here are some pics of the transmission. I am working on rewinding the motor to see what that does.. 

I have a 48V model.

there is no way to get more speed on this vehicle the way it is... if you have a ZX40 (48V) the only way to increase the voltage.. but then again, new controller, more batteries, new charger, new cluster.. etc.. very expensive.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*

Thank YOU for the pictures, that is helpfull.



mrcshbs said:


> there is no way to get more speed on this vehicle the way it is... if you have a ZX40 (48V) the only way to increase the voltage..


NO, it depends how much you want to increase speed; my goal was 35mph, right now I am up to 30mph just by changing out bad batteries, cleaning up & putting on better wiring where needed and by inflating the tires to 50 then 60psi.

I believe a simple field reduction circuit will get me the last 5mph.

Something to take care if you do increase voltage is that Miles lists the motor as 5600RPM max, the chinaman spec sheet for the motor says 6500rpm, I don't believe either but have a feeling it isn't much higher.
Tranny Rebuild worksheet.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8t1pst

Many Zx40 transmissions have the 3rd gear taken out of them along with the fork there is a gentleman in Alaska with a Daihatsu part # list for the missing gears in the transmission, he is working on ordering a 3rd gear set from daihatsu to provide a higher speed for the ZX40, another method would be to take a Miles OR70 transmission which has all 4 gears left intact which could then be linked up to make a working transmission.

Also the "differential" (if you can even call it that) does have different gearings available, change the # of teeth on the 2 shafts and you can move up the van speed, you would need to find a 660cc Daihatsu sedan transmission/differential part # for the gears to accomplish this though.

Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*

Ryan,

I'm looking into a Miles truck also. Check evconcepts.com. It's a company in S. Carolina that builds electric vehicles and have done work on the Miles truck (which I think is really a Diahatsu truck that Miles changed to electric).

When you find out how to get your Miles out of 2nd gear could you let me know?

Thanx, Cecil
[email protected]


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*

These guys have some Daihatsu parts 
http://www.grparts.net/Daihatsu-mini-truck-parts-s/158.htm
Mostly for the ICE, but some suspension stuff too.


These guys are a large proponent of those mini's. They even answer questions.
http://www.superminitrucks.com/
Maybe they could help with the trans parts?



OR these guys:
http://www.twinriversatv.com/Web Pages/mini_truck_parts.htm


I wish I had one to put my AC50 in....LOL

Miz


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 05" Miles ZX40 speed modifications, need tech info, have tranny rebuild manual*



[email protected] said:


> Ryan,
> 
> When you find out how to get your Miles out of 2nd gear could you let me know?
> 
> ...


My paticular rig is a ZX40 VAN, in any event daihatsu more or less used exactly the same transmissions in all its FWD models since the beginning of time, this means if you can find an antique Dahatsu Charade (which was legally sold here in the 80's and early 90's) preferably with a 3 banger ltr you will have a transmission ready to swap.

Also that website you link to is PURE spam, lousy healthcare crap

Cheers
Ryan


----------

